# Buying Silver and Gold at the "LCS"......



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

Me and Mine have been buying, mostley Silver, but also some Gold from the Local Coin Shop (LCS). Have been buying on Low's and Selling on the up swing's, while we have not made a lot, we are better off, than if we would had it in a saving's account.

Of course we already have, 90 day's water, 90 day's food. We live in a Apartment for now, and hopefully in time we will save enough for a down payment on a piece of land, that we could pay off over time and Live there the rest of "Our" live's!

We just recently added too our PM's on the last low. I was wondering how many others do this? Would love too hear your input.

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

catdog6949 said:


> Me and Mine have been buying, mostley Silver, but also some Gold from the Local Coin Shop (LCS). Have been buying on Low's and Selling on the up swing's, while we have not made a lot, we are better off, than if we would had it in a saving's account.
> 
> Of course we already have, 90 day's water, 90 day's food. We live in a Apartment for now, and hopefully in time we will save enough for a down payment on a piece of land, that we could pay off over time and Live there the rest of "Our" live's!
> 
> ...


I don't have the expendable ca$h to buy gold often, but silver is something I can "nibble" on. I can buy 5oz of .999 1oz rounds and get a roll of dimes too and all total under $200 fiat FRN's lately.

One of my friends was chiding me for not "saving" and I pointed out "I save more than you do!" because PM's are like guns, I *NEVER* sell them. so when I buy PM's it's really savings.

I understand what you're doing, watching for high's and lows and then flipping them to keep making more money... I just take a different look at it...

I dont lose anything by making a PM buy and putting another half pound of silver in the safe... and I do honestly believe when the banksters are done manipulating the price, I'm going to be in a very good position. And that's just on my PM's.

I've already got my food sorted out, but the recent wildfires here in CA remind me that an underground vault holding 300 pints of canned protein might be really nice to fall back on. If it's buried a few feet deep, I can lose the house (rental) and I'm still good! maybe throw in a small pack of PM's and some ammo too... besides, I can use the displaced dirt for my garden 

Anyway, don't look at just food or just PM's or just water or just tools, you'll need everything when everything is no longer available and you're needing to buy or borrow something from someone else with a price attached to it.

Another thought on shopping on the "lows"... I've got a buddy who had a target price in mind... "I'm not buying until it hits...$x" okay... and then he kept spending his money on just general life stuff, and and Silver did actually hit his price!!!! OMFG!!!

but did he make a big buy with a wad of FRN's set aside for such an event? No. it was more $700 ice skates and whatever else goes on. so while he lies to himself about making the prudent choice, he really would have saved like... I dunno... 40 or 50 bucks? and yet in reality, he has NO STACK. nothing.

nibbles > target prices and buying "low" and that's my opinion. I'll compare my continuous "nibbles" STACK to anyone that does the same looking for a "low"

I'll have more, it's all phyz and if it's not phyz it doesn't matter, its just an IOU


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

catdog6949 said:


> ...[snip] I was wondering how many others do this? Would love too hear your input.
> 
> Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


It really depends on why one purchases PM's. Buying on lows and selling on highs is fine, if you goal is just to make some cash. The problem with that, is it takes a decent amount of silver to offset the premiums and other expenses, and to still make enough money to be worth the time.

Personally I'm more with Dakine, and I just keep buying as I can and adding it to the safe. I buy as a hedge against a currency collapse and would hate to be between buys when something happened.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Timing the market is more involved than I care to be. I'm glad that you are doing well with it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I buy metals whenever I get enough extra money. I don't care what the price is at that time. I'm more concerned about PM prices going through the roof and never coming back down than I am at buying during dips.

The main reason I buy PM's is to be able to cash them in to buy food and gasoline once hyperinflation hits. Some people are predicting the collapse of the dollar in the next few months.

Jim Willie expects PM's to go up by 500% once the Fed and the big banks can no longer hold the prices down. Other people expect the silver to gold ratio to go back to 16 to 1 or 12 to 1. The current ratio is 68 to 1. I see more upside to silver so I have more of it than gold.

When I started prepping my goal was a year's supply of food and water. Along with being able to heat my home and cook my food. We have 5 gallon buckets with snap on toilet seat lids to use as toilets, garbage bags to line them, and kitty litter to cover the smell. And of course you should have guns and ammo.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Like BillS, I buy when I can. Mostly, I buy silver because it's far easier to use as money and I try to buy in varying "denominations" (weights).


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been buying it for about a year now. I dont make too much money and am still working on food and water so my goal is a silver dime a week and 4 silver eagles a year. Throw in a few loose coins and thats half a pound a year. Its just like everything else, you do what you can when you can. If I knew there was going to be a jump on silver maybe I would jump on it, like I did ammo the day after Sandy Hook, hee hee hee, still selling .22 for profit.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Buying Silver, and Gold......*

Well first we would like too say thank's for other's input, and choice's. We own more Silver than Gold, like other's have Said, it's easier, to buy more! As far as time goes, I have a lot of that. I only work part time right now. My idea is too Own Bullion mostly for doing the high's and Low's to produce an income, on top of my income, my bank is useless, too low of intrest rate.

I keep silver dimes, qaurters, halves and dollar's too use as a hedge, and also in case we need too use them for trade, in a SHTF Situation? The Gold is long term also. I plan on getting back into, Fund's and Stock's after the end of the year,

Anyhow since we right now live in the Apartment, yes it's a Studio, we do not have much room to store supplies, I think Our 90 day's of Food/Water, Our Bob's we have created a space issue? But it all fit's for Now.

So thank's for the input.

Cat and Sleepy Turtle


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Right now silver is under 20 per ounce. It might drop back down to 13 or 14 but I doubt that. One thing I have found is people love to sell above spot and claim rarity for their bars and coins. As if people were searching high and low for ampex bars minted in the 80s!!


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Right now silver is under 20 per ounce. It might drop back down to 13 or 14 but I doubt that. One thing I have found is people love to sell above spot and claim rarity for their bars and coins. As if people were searching high and low for ampex bars minted in the 80s!!


There are actually people that do collect a variety of bars. Just a few years back I sold three 10oz Engelhard poured bars from back in the 80's and got enough for them that I was able to buy 4 recently produced bars. There are also those that collect various 1 (and smaller sizes) ounce bars and rounds. I guess some people will collect about anything, if there is a variety of it.


----------

